# Share your Kindle Vella stories! Updated weekly with stats



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*List of Kindle Vella stories:*
(_Scroll_ _down to the bottom of post for links to Vella stats)_

Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

90s Girl Cult:Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker _(old title - 90s Girl Cult)_

Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae _(old titles - The Long Moment, Ashley’s Long Moment In New York)_

A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

Dark Light by J.E. Frank _(old title - Dark Sacrifice)_

Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin _(old titles - Empire of Dragons: Season One, Empire of Dragons)_

Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson _(old titles - The Sharded Few, The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy)_

Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

Dark Is A Way | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles _(old titles - Dark Is A Way, Dark Is A Way Season 1)_

The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles_ (old titles - The Molecule Thief, The Molecule Thief Season 1)_

The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar _(old title - Wolf’s Den)_

Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

The Contract by George L. Cook III

Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

The Theft by Aaron Frale

My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


Let me know the title and link to yours and I’ll add it to this list for easy access.
If you want your story removed from this list, kindly let me know. Thanks!



Ways to support the stories and authors:

Like the chapters/episodes by hitting the thumbs up button.
Leave a customer review on the story’s page.
Post to other story sharing threads in social media and other sites. (e.g. https://twitter.com/hashtag/KindleVella?src=hashtag_click&f=live)
Follow the story.
Spend tokens on stories you like.


Catch up on some Vella threads:

Who is planning on launching a Vella story?

Vella author’s note best practices

Kindle Vella Dashboard

Vella to start in july this year

What’s Trending on Vella?

Anyone care to share their experiences of Vella so far either as a reader or an author?



*Continue reading, writing and supporting Vella stories out there, everyone!*


=================
Original post:

With Kindle Vella going live sometime this week, maybe it would be nice to let each other know what the title of our stories are and even support them with reading the first 3 chapters, giving likes/thumbs up, etc.

Mine isn’t appearing at all in any Amazon searches yet, but it’s also scheduled for later this week. So still waiting while being excited about Vella starting to finally happen.

This is my serial, scheduled to go live this Friday:

*Deorca Malefica*

A vampire heir is on a mission to kill a formidable hunter, only to find herself going up against demons, werefolk, and one ghost sinister enough (maybe) to defeat her. Not everyone is an enemy, sure, but things aren't as they seem.

Drop yours below. 

_Update: Searches now brings up my story & episodes as of yesterday night. Yay! So relieved to see it’s there.😁_
=================

_*ETA to add list and other info. 7.15.21 thu
*Reordered for new links to be at the top since they’ll need more reads & support. 7.26.21 mon
*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 7.25.21__ 8.3.21 tue
*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 8.1.21__ 8.9.21 mon
*Modified thread title, added weekly Kindle Vella __stats 8.8.21__ 8.16.21 mon
*Updated a story title, corrected dates on stat posts, added weekly Kindle Vella stats 8.15.21 __8.23.21 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 8.22.21__ 9.1.21 wed
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 8.29.21 9.6.21 mon Happy Labor Day! to those who celebrate it🌞
*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 9.5.21__ 9.13.21 mon
*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 9.12.21__ 9.19.21 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 9.19.21__ 9.27.21 mon
*Did you know? You __can now publish your story in *both* Vella and KDP,__ per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community, see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”, added weekly Kindle Vella __stats 10.3.21_ _10.11.21 mon Happy Columbus Day to those who celebrate it_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 10.10.21__ 10.18. 21 mon
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 10.17.21 10.26.21 tue
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 10.24.21 __10.31.21 sun Happy Halloween! and Dia de los Muertos/Day of the Dead to those who celebrate them🎃☠_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 10.31.21__ 11.7.21 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.7.21__ 11.16.21 tue_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.14.21 __11.22.21 mon Happy Thanksgiving! 🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃 to those who celebrate this wonderful holiday, enjoy this week/end with total absolute gratitude while staying safe and well, everyone🍽🥧🍗🥘🥙✈_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.21.21__ 11.29.21 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.28.21__ 12.6.21 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.5.21__ 12.13.21 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.12.21_ _12.20.21 mon Merry Christmas! 🎄🎅🏼🧑‍🎄☃❄🎁🌟_ _t__o one & all, enjoy this blessed week/end with absolute joy, gratitude, prosperity, safety, well-being and goodwill, everyone🤶🍽🥧🍗🥘🥙✈_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.19.21__ 12.27.21 mon Happy New Year! 🎉🎊🎆🎇🥳❄🌬 to one & all, still celebrate this blessed weekend with absolute resolution, joy, gratitude, prosperity and goodwill, everyone 🍽🥧🍗🥘🥙✈_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.26.21 __1.3.22 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 1.2.22_ _1.10.22 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 1.9.22__ 1.17.22 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella __stats 1.16.22_ _1.24.22 mon _
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 1.23.22 1.31.22 mon 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 1.30.22 2.7.22 mon
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 2.6.22 2.14.22 mon Happy Valentine’s Day! ❤💝💘💌❣💞💖💕 to those who celebrate this delightful occasion😍🥰😘
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 2.13.22 2.21.22 mon 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 2.20.22 2.28.22 mon 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 2.27.22 3.7.22 mon 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 3.6.22 3.14.22 mon
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 3.13.22 3.22.22 tue
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 3.20.22 3.29.22 tue 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 3.27.22 4.5.22 tue 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 4.3.22 4.13.22 wed
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 4.17.22 4.24.22 sun 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 4.24.22 5.2.22 mon
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 5.1.22 5.8.22 sun Happy Mothers Day to all mothers everywhere! None of us will be here in this world without you❤‍🔥💐🤰💕👩‍👧🌟👩‍👦🌹🎉
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 5.8.22 5.15.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 5.15.22 5.22.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 5.22.22 5.29.22 sun Happy Memorial Day! (5/30) to those who celebrate this important holiday to honor our fallen soldiers who served & fought to secure & preserve our precious freedom🫡🇺🇸🎖🪖
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 5.29.22 6.5.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 6.5.22 6.12.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 6.12.22 6.19.22 sun Happy Fathers Day to all dads everywhere! None of us would last in this world without you❤‍🔥🌻💯💕👨‍👦🌟👨‍👧🌹🎉
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 6.19.22 6.27.22 mon 
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 6.26.22 7.3.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 7.3.22 7.17.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 7.17.22 7.24.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 7.24.22 7.31.22 sun_
*Weekly Kindle Vella _stats 7.31.22_ _8.7.22 sun _
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 8.7.22__ 8.14.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 8.14.22 __8.21.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 8.21.22__ 8.29.22 mon_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 8.28.22__ 9.4.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 9.4.22 __9.11.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 9.11.22__ 9.18.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 9.18.22__ 9.25.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 9.25.22__ 10.2.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 10.2.22__ 10.9.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 10.9.22__ 10.16.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 10.16.22__ 10.23.22 sun_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 10.23.22__ 10.30.22 sun Happy Halloween! (10.31.22) and Dia de los Muertos/Day of the Dead (11.1.22-11.2.22) to those who celebrate them🎃☠👻🕸🕷_
_*Weekly Kindle Vella _stats 10.30.22 _11.6.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.6.22 11.13.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.13.22 11.20.22 sun Happy Thanksgiving! 🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃 (11.24.22 Thu) to those who celebrate this wonderful holiday, enjoy this week with total absolute gratitude while staying safe and well, everyone🍽🥧🍗🥘🥙✈
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.20.22 11.27.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 11.27.22 12.4.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.4.22 12.11.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.11.22 12.18.22 sun
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.18.22 12.25.22 sun Merry Christmas!🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄to those who celebrate this blessed holiday, enjoy the holidays while staying safe & well, everyone☃🦌🎅🏼🎁🤶🎉
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 12.25.22 1.1.23 sun Happy New Year!🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉 to one & all, hope everyone enjoyed the holidays & stayed safe, here’s to a better year ahead🥳🎊☃☕❄🌨
*Weekly Kindle Vella stats 1.1.23 1.8.23 sun_


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine is:

*Invasion Nation*

_It's been five years since the day the aliens appeared out of nowhere and proceeded to annihilate nearly every member of the grossly unprepared human race. Now it's up to a handful of survivors--the remnants--to figure out not just how to stay alive, but how to strike back. Dor is one such survivor. She's made it this far thanks to a lot of smarts and a little luck. And something more. Because there's something a little different about Dor... whether she knows it or not._

It does show up in searches so feel free to check it out.









Invasion Nation | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's a tip. If you're having difficulty searching for your story to get the link, try this. Go to the story details page where you publish your episodes. Each episode has an assigned ASIN, and it's an active link to take you directly to the episode. Click any one of them to open the episode, and you'll see the title of your story which is actually a link to the story's page on the Vella site. There you can get the ASIN for the story itself and the url to use as a link in your promotion of the story.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Magnified and Sanctified | Kindle Vella

_Something is turning people into undead reapers. As monsters patrol the streets in search of unwitting recruits for their army of shambling sirens, Andrew Moore and his daughter are making their way toward the Atlantic coast in hope of refuge on one of the government's offshore sanctuaries. Can they survive long enough to reach their goal, or will the peculiar stranger they meet along the way put their chances of survival at risk?_


----------



## AaronFrale (Jun 15, 2016)

My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems
Some jerkwad moon mage shoves the consciousness of Petra’s three-year-old into the body of a full-grown barbarian. Petra’s stuck in a halfling. There are pissed-off rangers, angry giants, a pompous vampire, and a necromancer out to kill her and her child. Despite being caught in a world where everything threatens to shuffle off her mortal coil, the hardest part is convincing a hulked-out man that the battle axe is not a toy, orcs are not cuddly, and that he should use the potty. New episodes every Friday.

The Theft
F hired me to do a straightforward job, but there was a slight snag in the operation when what I stole was stolen from me. Three goons showed up at my door to not so politely tell me that I have 24 hours to deliver F’s goods or my body will never be recovered. New episodes every Wednesday.

Also, only fave or thumb up my vellas if you enjoyed what you read.


----------



## AaronFrale (Jun 15, 2016)

Enjoying reading the others so far


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Death and Life: A Biography | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com





*DEATH AND LIFE: A Biography*

I've been reading a few of the other stories. I like reading on my phone more than I thought I might. And the tokens feel cheap (as in, they seem to last a long time for what they cost).


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd love to read some stories, but as well as being locked out from uploading episodes, apparently only readers from the US have access to read stories. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## J0dyJean (Mar 5, 2018)

Through the Trees is a speculative fiction/quarantine story about a girl and her father. I would love for people to check it out! So far, it’s been hard to get any traction, but I’ll keep posting and see how it goes.


----------



## glc3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out my Kindle Vella horror series, The Contract.

The village of Wilksbury New Jersey is a wealthy village with only 54 residents, but few know how it stays that way. There is no visible industry or any type of business dealings. Everyone that lives there is simply rich.

Unfortunately for Corey, he is about to find out about the horrifying reason why. He is about to find out about the contract https://www.amazon.com/kindle-vella/product/B0952MX99P


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm in non-fiction, with _*Vegas and the Chicago Outfit*_ - I don't see a search function, so getting to a favorite author or book title could be an issue. Looking at some of your work - way to go! And, when I checked Vella, Amazon gave me 200 free tokens, so I'll spend 'em quickly I'm sure. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for posting your stories, guys! 



jdcore said:


> Here's a tip. If you're having difficulty searching for your story to get the link, try this. Go to the story details page where you publish your episodes. Each episode has an assigned ASIN, and it's an active link to take you directly to the episode. Click any one of them to open the episode, and you'll see the title of your story which is actually a link to the story's page on the Vella site. There you can get the ASIN for the story itself and the url to use as a link in your promotion of the story.


Unfortunately, the ASINs they gave my episodes and the serial itself aren’t clickable and won’t do anything. I contacted support and they will get back to me within 3 days. 

Checked out the titles here and my very first impression was, it’s really just nice to see and read cleanly written chapters/episodes right off the bat. Obviously, it’s no surprise with writers who’ve been writing well and long enough for that kind of result. But if most of the other stories are similar in that quality then Vella would be just better than other serialization sites, hopefully even the paid ones too.



Decon said:


> I'd love to read some stories, but as well as being locked out from uploading episodes, apparently only readers from the US have access to read stories. Best of luck everyone.


That just doesn’t sound right. Perhaps using a VPN with a US ip can work with at least only viewing them? Just a thought.


----------



## ASG (Dec 5, 2020)

CF said:


> That just doesn’t sound right. Perhaps using a VPN with a US ip can work with at least only viewing them? Just a thought.


I haven't tried it, but I suspect you have to be logged into an account to read the stories. And I don't think that would work through a VPN (nor would I want to try, as the jumps in location could have the account flagged).


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine is a YA Paranormal Romance Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) | Kindle Vella 
A girl caught in a love triangle with a vampire and werewolf? Yeah, that story has been done many times. But this is my story. My name is Anna Hart, and my heart is torn in two. Love for my best friend who is turning into a vampire, and love for the hot new guy who happens to be a werewolf. My once-boring life is now full of drama, mystery, danger, and of course romance. Who will I choose?

My friend's is a YA Sweet Romance My Enemy Next Door | Kindle Vella
His name is Xavier Andersen. I’m Amy Ross. Our families have been at war for the past five years. We avoid each other like the plague—even though I have a massive crush on him— and it’s been working so far. But then we get locked together over the weekend and…well… Maybe he doesn’t hate me as much as I thought. And maybe, just maybe, we don’t have to be enemies anymore.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

ASG said:


> I haven't tried it, but I suspect you have to be logged into an account to read the stories. And I don't think that would work through a VPN (nor would I want to try, as the jumps in location could have the account flagged).


All good and valid points.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

CF said:


> =
> That just doesn’t sound right. Perhaps using a VPN with a US ip can work with at least only viewing them? Just a thought.


I tired a VPN and that didn't work, so I also searched using my browser incognito with the VPN. Amazon still recognized me and asked me to sign in. As soon as I sign in I get the message, only for US readers. If you have moved address, change your account details.


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Mine is called ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World.

Hannah Evans awakens to strange surroundings, people she doesn't know, and a world that is no longer familiar. The nightmare is about to get worse...






Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## CaptnAndy (Dec 11, 2014)

My Vella story is a current day mystery featuring a PI, who uses technology to solve crimes. 





Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com




So far, I've published 7 Episodes, and will be releasing 1 a week in the future.


----------



## etbrey (Jul 15, 2021)

I have one that I am updating weekly. Should be pretty good.

*Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors
by E.T. Brey*


Bishop Grey and his crew of misfit teenagers pull off some of the greatest crimes in the outer galaxy rim. When a new crew member, Isol Weaver, joins Bishop's crew everything changes. Now they are running for their lives and still trying to make a living as the greatest heist crew in the galaxy.






Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## thearchduke (May 18, 2021)

This is with a pen name, but it's something I've wanted to write for years. Just one up so far:

*The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver*

*Outrageous true stories from a former teenage bus driver! When V.K.E. Jones signs up to be a student bus driver during her first year of college in the early 2000s she thought she would learn a skill and make some extra money for books. During her three years driving, she encounters unruly students, blizzards, tornadoes, fires, the D.C. Sniper and other hair-raising adventures. All before she turns twenty-one. Updates on the 15th and last day of every month.*


----------



## J0dyJean (Mar 5, 2018)

thearchduke said:


> This is with a pen name, but it's something I've wanted to write for years. Just one up so far:
> 
> *The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver*
> 
> *Outrageous true stories from a former teenage bus driver! When V.K.E. Jones signs up to be a student bus driver during her first year of college in the early 2000s she thought she would learn a skill and make some extra money for books. During her three years driving, she encounters unruly students, blizzards, tornadoes, fires, the D.C. Sniper and other hair-raising adventures. All before she turns twenty-one. Updates on the 15th and last day of every month.*


I really enjoyed your first episode! Can’t wait for more.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

Decon said:


> I tired a VPN and that didn't work, so I also searched using my browser incognito with the VPN. Amazon still recognized me and asked me to sign in. As soon as I sign in I get the message, only for US readers. If you have moved address, change your account details.


That’s a bummer. Hopefully they open it up to other locations really soon.


----------



## Marie Salazar (May 26, 2018)

*Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den*

The apocalypse is not what Emily expected it to be. Vampires, witches, werewolves, and other bloodthirsty monsters have emerged and are wreaking havoc. When the blond finds herself and her young nephew alone and in danger, her only choice is to accept help from Carlos, a stranger with broad shoulders and dark eyes. But handsome Carlos has a dangerous secret. And Emily is determined to keep her nephew safe at any cost.






Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## RenRyder (Aug 27, 2019)

Guess I'll toss my name on the pile. Expect bi-tri-weekly updates for this story.

~~~~
The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4)

*Is Kal a monster? What makes a monster, monstrous? *

Kal enters the Arcanium, a secret pseudo nation-state hidden in a parallel pocket world with a millennia-long history of rearing mages. Kal believes he’s off to a good start when he passes a trial by fire designed for failure, but doing so only serves to paint a target onto his back.

As a budding arcanist, Kal must learn to fight a new monster of epic proportions: a heavy-laden schedule of classes… and all this while being hunted by Otherworld assassins.

Kal’s rivals, enemies, and allies collide on the Arcanium, forcing him to juggle a complex web of tenuous relationships that will catch flame with the tiniest of sparks. That spark arrives in the form of the serial killer, Red, who tears through the unsuspecting student body like a fox in a henhouse.

In order to step into his power and become a mage, Kal will need to absorb a library’s worth of magic theory to expand his current ability set while facing down the monsters barring his path forward.

At least Kal can count on the help of his sylph familiar, the faery, Bell… _right_?


----------



## SaltObelisk (May 24, 2017)

I usually don't talk about my pen names here, but let's do it. 

School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

Honestly, I now wish I would have released this as part of my actual School for Spirits series instead of a Vella serial. Then I would have gotten a few sales instead of... nothing. Vineet and Barbara deserved better. _sniff_


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

SaltObelisk said:


> I usually don't talk about my pen names here, but let's do it.
> 
> School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes
> 
> Honestly, I now wish I would have released this as part of my actual School for Spirits series instead of a Vella serial. Then I would have gotten a few sales instead of... nothing. Vineet and Barbara deserved better. _sniff_


You can always publish it in book form later as per their guidelines. Congrats on publishing it first as a serial on a new platform, anyway! 


Below are our new guidelines for publishing a Kindle Vella story as a book or other format:

· Publishing Kindle Vella content in other formats. To help you reach more readers, you can incorporate content from your Kindle Vella stories into books, and other formats, following the requirements below:


*In order to publish a completed Kindle Vella story or group of episodes as a book or other long-form format, the last episode must have been available to readers in the Kindle Vella store for at least 30 days. You can see the latest publication date for episodes on your Story Manager page.*
A book or other long-form format containing republished Kindle Vella content must contain a minimum of 10 episodes. Individual episodes may not be published as standalone content outside of the Kindle Vella store.
A Kindle Vella episode may only be republished in one book or other long-form format (i.e., you cannot publish Episode 10 in two different books).
 
These guidelines will go into effect when we open the Kindle Vella store to readers. Any previously published episodes should be live for 30 days after Kindle Vella stories become available to readers before being incorporated into a book or other format.


----------



## ASG (Dec 5, 2020)

CF said:


> A book or other long-form format containing republished Kindle Vella content must contain a minimum of 10 episodes. Individual episodes may not be published as standalone content outside of the Kindle Vella store.


Seems to me like this contradicts their claim that you can run the serial on another platform, so long as it's not free? Especially that last sentence. I suppose they'd argue that the difference is that this is for 'republishing', but that feels like a blurry line to me.


----------



## 1cdaigle (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks for doing this thread!

THE MOLECULE THIEF. Sci-Fi Adventure. A portal brings war with invisible beings from an alternate reality. Genius misfit Spencer Newton is the key to stopping the invasion.
The Molecule Thief | Kindle Vella

DARK IS A WAY. Supernatural horror. Finn has managed to keep his broken family together. That changes when an ancient demon invades his small town. Perfect for fans of Joe Hill. 
Dark Is A Way | Kindle Vella


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

*Girl on the Elevator*






Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com





A sophisticated cyber-attack on the city's AI systems leaves a small band of hackers with mundane yet superhuman powers. With Tau Fabian's new hydraulic "powers," he can manipulate elevators, but what he wants more is to elevate his love life. When a mysterious woman moves into Tau's building, he scrambles to find a way to impress her. But what happens when his power glitches and getting the girl is beyond his control?

(I really wish Vella was a thing six years ago when I was all-in on serials.)


----------



## thearchduke (May 18, 2021)

J0dyJean said:


> I really enjoyed your first episode! Can’t wait for more.


Thank you so much for the lovely comment! It totally made my day.


----------



## Windvein (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm late to the party, but I'd like to join in. I'm posting a magic school story. Hopefully there are still readers hungry for those. It will be pretty dark though. Acamagica: Year 1 | Kindle Vella


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for this thread. Here's my Kindle Vella story:
A Nest of Thorns
Lycora drifts off to sleep one night in her tower chamber and awakens a century later to snow falling through the crumbling roof over her bed. Stunned and grieving her lost world, she discovers her cousin also shares the curse. They set out together to learn how a hundred years passed while they slept and find themselves caught in a web of family secrets, betrayals, and dark magic. In order to free herself, Lycora must face the truth within and reclaim the destiny stolen from her.


----------



## Murt (Jul 24, 2021)

CF said:


> List of Kindle Vella stories:
> 
> 
> Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette
> ...


My maiden voyage into youth fiction - The Davis Kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner, NC. Inspired by the escapades of Granddaddy in his youth (Try this at home, please) they push the envelope in their new home town, despite his warnings of possible friendly visits from the local sheriff. Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner | Kindle Vella Looking (read that, _begging) _for a few honest reviews.


----------



## a.u.laugesen (Jul 27, 2021)

This is something I've been working/ reworking for a while!






Letters To Clementine | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 7.25.21

Hi, everyone! Since we have 25 shared stories on Vella to date, I figured it’ll be fun to update this thread weekly with their stats for likes/thumbs up, reviews and crowns. And make it easier for readers to support them with the *Needs likes*  *and reviews* 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

_👍1_ The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_👍2_ Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

_👍3_ Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

_👍3_ School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

_👍3_ Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

_👍3_ Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

_👍3_ Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

_👍3_ Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

_👍3_ The Theft by Aaron Frale

_👍5_ Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

_👍6_ The Contract by George L. Cook III

_👍7_ A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

_👍8_ My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

_👍14_ Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

_👍19_ Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_👍20_ Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

_👍21_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

_👍26_ The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

_👍51_ My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_👍61_ ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

_👍72_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

_ETA missing title. 8.9.21 mon_



*Needs 📝*

_📝0_ The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_📝0_ Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

_📝0_ The Theft by Aaron Frale

_📝0_ Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

_📝0_ Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

_📝0_ Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

_📝0_ Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

_📝0_ School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

_📝0_ Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

_📝0_ Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

_📝0_ The Contract by George L. Cook III

_📝0_ My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

_📝0_ Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

_📝0_ Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

_📝0_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

_📝0_ The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

_📝0_ ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

_📝0_ The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles



👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

_👍1,059_ Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

_👍141_ Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

_👍125_ The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

_👍117_ Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

_👍72_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

_👍61_ ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

_👍51_ My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_👍26_ The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

_👍21_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

_👍20_ Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

_👍19_ Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_👍14_ Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core



📝 Reviews

_📝10_ Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

_📝2_ My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_📝1_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

_📝1_ Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_📝1_ Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

_📝1_ A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

_📝1_ Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen



👑 Crowns

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

Notes:
Stories with more than a hundred likes/thumbs up also have crowns. 8.3.21 tue



👣 Follows
Notes: 
At this time, only the authors can see their exact follower status. 8.3.21 tue


----------



## 1cdaigle (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice idea, CF. I'll go drop some thumbs up, etc.


----------



## 1cdaigle (Jun 22, 2021)

Really enjoying the ones I've read so far!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

AaronFrale said:


> My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems
> Some jerkwad moon mage shoves the consciousness of Petra’s three-year-old into the body of a full-grown barbarian. Petra’s stuck in a halfling. There are pissed-off rangers, angry giants, a pompous vampire, and a necromancer out to kill her and her child. Despite being caught in a world where everything threatens to shuffle off her mortal coil, the hardest part is convincing a hulked-out man that the battle axe is not a toy, orcs are not cuddly, and that he should use the potty. New episodes every Friday.


Congrats to Aaron for his book getting a prominent mention in androidcentral's review of the platform!









Amazon Kindle Vella review: Snackable reading in the palm of your hand


Amazon's Kindle Vella service is finally available on Android. We took it for a test ride to see if it's something you might be interested in.




www.androidcentral.com


----------



## 1cdaigle (Jun 22, 2021)

That's fantastic, Aaron. Congrats!


----------



## J0dyJean (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes. Thank you for doing this! I will also go and add some likes. I started off decent, i thought, but have not had a single read now for at least a week.


----------



## 1cdaigle (Jun 22, 2021)

J0dyJean said:


> Yes. Thank you for doing this! I will also go and add some likes. I started off decent, i thought, but have not had a single read now for at least a week.


Your story looks up my alley. I'll give it a read!

My reads have significantly dropped off the last few days, and I've been hearing the same thing from quite a few other Vella authors as well.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 8.1.21

*CONGRATULATIONS 🌟*💐 to the stories and their authors that saw more movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE 👏* for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 25 shared stories on Vella, some good bumps up on likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks and keep on reading and supporting them with the Needs likes _👍_ and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

_*👍3*_ Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

_*👍3*_ School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

_*👍3*_ Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

_*👍3*_ Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

_*👍3*_ Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

_*👍5*_ The Theft by Aaron Frale

_*👍5*_ Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

_*👍5*_ Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

_*👍6*_ The Contract by George L. Cook III

_*👍6*_ Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

_*👍6*_ The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_*👍7*_ A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

_*👍8*_ My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

_*👍14*_ Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

_*👍21*_ Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

_*👍21*_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

_*👍26*_ The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

_*👍29*_ Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_*👍51*_ My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_*👍61*_ ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

_*👍76*_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette



*Needs 📝*

_*📝0*_ Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

_*📝0*_ The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*📝0* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles





*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,098* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

_*👍146*_ Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍128* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍138* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍76* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍61* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍51* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍29* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍26* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍21* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍21* Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core



*📝 Reviews*

*📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones



*👑 Crowns*

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

Notes:
Stories with more than a hundred likes/thumbs up also have crowns. 8.3.21 tue



*👣 Follows*
Notes:
At this time, only the authors can see their exact follower status. 8.3.21 tue


----------



## AaronFrale (Jun 15, 2016)

jaxonreed said:


> Congrats to Aaron for his book getting a prominent mention in androidcentral's review of the platform!


Thank you! That was freaking cool!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll put out my story. Finally getting into the routine of things now that it's been a month.
Title: Love Over Kpop
Genre: Sweet Romance/Rockstar Romance


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> Death and Life: A Biography | Kindle Vella
> 
> 
> Serial stories to read one short episode at a time
> ...


So, I have to say that you really inspired me to jump onto the Vella platform and just get back into writing. When I saw your discussions of what you were writing for Vella in another thread, it truly motivated me. I've been having so much trouble getting the writing muse to work with me during all of this COVID madness. Plus, just to have you back on Kboards has made it seem a little like the good ole' days. Also, you had mentioned to give Wattpad a try back in Oct. 2014 when I asked about it, and I jumped on that platform and wrote an online novel. So, double thanks to you. I've got serial writing experience now. 

And just to add, I've been enjoying your story on Vella. Your autobiography retellings of your life have been fascinating, especially what happened to you on 9/11. I've had to go back and check out some of the videos on YouTube of the different experiences people went through on that day. Maybe it's helping to look back since we're going through another world changing event now with COVID. Take care, and keep writing Hugh. And keep posting. We need you back. If anything, just to inspire us again. ;-)
-Marilyn


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

I jumped in last week. Looking forward to reading other's episodes! 

*Miss Understood*
_Take a couples counselor and pair her with a divorce lawyer! That what happens when Hannah and Jamie are paired as the Maid of Honor and Best Man in an upcoming wedding. She's no longer sure true love exists, while he wants to find it for himself. There's instant chemistry, but these two will test the old saying that opposites attract._









You can find it here


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

*The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial*

WARNING! This story contains evil clowns! 

What, still reading? I mean, aren't you kind of _in_ or _out_ at evil clowns? Fine, whatever, it's your funeral... So, yeah, the rural Montana town of Possum Point has victims cannon fodder people too. A rancher, a cheerleader, a recluse, a mysterious stranger, and many more. But you'll just have to accept that your favorite is probably doomed anyway. When the circus of destruction comes to town the only real question is who gets The LAST LAUGH.






The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 8.8.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that saw more movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 29 shared stories on Vella, more bumps up on likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks and keep on reading and supporting them with the Needs likes _👍_ and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

_*👍2*_ Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

_*👍3*_ Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

_*👍3*_ Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

_*👍3*_ Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍4* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

_*👍5*_ The Theft by Aaron Frale

_*👍5*_ Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

_*👍6*_ School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

_*👍6*_ Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

_*👍6*_ The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_*👍8*_ A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

_*👍8*_ My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

_*👍9*_ Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

_*👍12*_ Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

_*👍12*_ The Contract by George L. Cook III

_*👍14*_ Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍20* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

_*👍21*_ Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

_*👍21*_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

_*👍26*_ The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍27* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

_*👍31*_ Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_*👍59*_ My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_*👍61*_ ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

_*👍92*_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette



*Needs 📝

📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

_*📝0*_ Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

_*📝0*_ The Theft by Aaron Frale

_*📝0*_ Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

_*📝0*_ Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

_*📝0*_ Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

_*📝0*_ School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

_*📝0*_ Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

_*📝0*_ Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

_*📝0*_ The Contract by George L. Cook III

_*📝0*_ My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

_*📝0*_ Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

_*📝0*_ Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

_*📝0*_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

_*📝0*_ The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

_*📝0*_ ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook



*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

_*👍1,113*_ Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

_*👍146*_ Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

_*👍141* _Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

_*👍137* _The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

_*👍92* _Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

_*👍61*_ ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

_*👍59* _My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_*👍31* _Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_*👍27 *_Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

_*👍26*_ The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

_*👍21*_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

_*👍21*_ Acamagica: Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

_Note: ETA missing title. 8.18.21 wed_



*📝 Reviews*

_*📝10*_ Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

_*📝2*_ My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_*📝1*_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

_*📝1*_ Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_*📝1*_ Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

_*📝1*_ A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

_*📝1*_ Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

_*📝1*_ Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

_*📝1*_ The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_*📝1*_ The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles



*👑 Crowns*

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

Notes:
Stories with more than a hundred likes/thumbs up also have crowns. 8.3.21 tue



*👣 Follows*
Notes:
At this time, only the authors can see their exact follower status. 8.3.21 tue


----------



## Anni Lee (Aug 18, 2021)

In! I'll start going through everyone's stories! Mine is:

How to Tame Your Vampire
(Paranormal M/M Romance)

Jared wasn't ready to graduate and go off into the real world. He was even less ready to get jumped by a vampire and wake up with an insatiable hunger for blood. Jobs, taxes, and hormones were confusing enough without trying not to eat the neighbors. So when the sexy vampire who turned him hauls him off to the Vampire University for training, he finds himself curious about more than just blood

Only, Jared's curse is different. He needs the blood of a stronger species: Other Vampires (Updates Mondays)


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Excited to take a look at all the works listed! Here's mine. 
Crash Diet by Florence O'Flaherty
Hi! I'm Thora. Before going under the knife for weight loss surgery, I have to complete one small, simple task - flying to an exotic island to attend my spoiled 18-year-old half-brother's wedding. But, instead of being a wedding guest, I suddenly find myself dealing with an unimaginable crisis in the air.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Anni Lee said:


> In! I'll start going through everyone's stories! Mine is:
> 
> How to Tame Your Vampire
> (Paranormal M/M Romance)
> ...


Really enjoying your story. You had me at vampires. ;-)


----------



## Anni Lee (Aug 18, 2021)

MarilynVix said:


> Really enjoying your story. You had me at vampires. ;-)


Thanks! I'm still on the fence about Vella itself, since it's been so hard to get visibility, but this story has been a lot of fun to write so far

Enjoying your story too! I gave it a follow a few days ago, and I'll be digging in more once I've got more time!


----------



## Anni Lee (Aug 18, 2021)

AgnesWebb said:


> Excited to take a look at all the works listed! Here's mine.
> Crash Diet by Florence O'Flaherty
> Hi! I'm Thora. Before going under the knife for weight loss surgery, I have to complete one small, simple task - flying to an exotic island to attend my spoiled 18-year-old half-brother's wedding. But, instead of being a wedding guest, I suddenly find myself dealing with an unimaginable crisis in the air.


Just went through your first three chapters and gave them some likes! I like your writing style!


----------



## AlecHutson (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll throw my story in the ring. I'm writing an epic fantasy with a progression system (as in, the protagonist ascends in power as the story unfolds) and it's called The Sharded Few.

_A thousand years ago the Heart of the World was shattered, its fragments scattered across the lands. In the chaos that followed, martial orders arose to gather the shards, for it was found that great powers were granted when these pieces were bonded to the flesh of the chosen. They are the Sharded Few, warriors imbued with the divine energies that once coursed through the Heart, driven to absorb enough fragments to claim immortality._ 

It's been fun so far. A different experience than writing a book in a vacuum - there are a few readers following along with the updates, so it's nice to know I haven't completely flubbed it yet.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 8.15.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that saw more movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 32 shared stories on Vella, definitely more bumps up on likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks and keep on reading and supporting them with the Needs likes _👍_ and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍3* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*👍5* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍5* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍5* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍8* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍18* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍24* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍25* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍25* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍26* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍32* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍97* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette



*Needs 📝

📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook



*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,114* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍165* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍142* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍140* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍117* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍97* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍74* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍32* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍32* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍26* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder



*📝 Reviews*

*📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson



*👑 Crowns*

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

Notes:
Stories with more than a hundred likes/thumbs up also have crowns. 8.3.21 tue



*👣 Follows*
Notes:
At this time, only the authors can see their exact follower status. 8.3.21 tue


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 8.22.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that saw more movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 32 shared stories on Vella, some with significantly more rise on likes/thumbs up numbers. Only one crowned story at this time. Platform seems turning out to be not as expected pre-launch, or as per predicted with reasonable pros and some glaring cons. Regardless, thanks for all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*👍5* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍5* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍9* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

_*👍14*_ Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍26* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍34* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍35* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍46* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍99* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette



*Needs 📝

📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

_*📝0* _Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0 *School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

_*📝0*_ Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook



*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,139* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍194* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍155* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍154* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍125* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍105* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍99* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍46* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍35* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍34* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner



*📝 Reviews*

*📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee



*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen



*👣 Follows*

Notes:

At this time, only the authors can see their exact follower status. 8.3.21 tue

_Note: 
ET correct date and formatting errors.__ 9.1.21 wed_
_ETA missing title in Needs Reviews and corrected order on number of Likes. __9.19.21 sun_


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

I decided to run with a Vella pub, on a work in progress, which is fun. I'm ahead by ten chapters or so, and I write a chapter a day.

Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston | Kindle Vella

It's extra fun, because it's the backstory of one character from a series, written by another character from the same books. So, fake author, everything. There's commentary between the two from the draft notes that are left in the text.

It's sort of an homage to blacksploitation literature, and ends up a weird mix of high and low-brow.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 8.29.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that saw more movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 33 shared stories on Vella, some with more likes/thumbs up. Crowned stories abound. Thanks for all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*👍5* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍5* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍9 *Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍27* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍35* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍35* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍36* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍39* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍46* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍99* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette



*Needs 📝

📝0* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

_*📝0* _Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook



*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,143 *Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍200* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍186* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍160* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍142* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍128* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍99* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍46* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍36* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍35* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner



*📝 Reviews*

_*📝10*_ Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

_*📝2*_ My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

_*📝1*_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

_*📝1*_ Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_*📝1*_ Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

_*📝1*_ A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

_*📝1*_ Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

_*📝1*_ Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

_*📝1*_ The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_*📝1*_ The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

_*📝1*_ The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

_*📝1*_ How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee



*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

👑 ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee



*👣 Follows*

Notes:

At this time, only the authors can see their exact follower status. 8.3.21 tue

_ETA missing title in Needs Reviews. __9.19.21 sun_


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 9.5.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that saw more movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 33 shared stories on Vella, some still garnering more likes/thumbs up. Thanks for all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.



*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*👍5* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍5* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍9* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍17* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍29* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍35* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍36* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍40* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍47* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍50* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍99* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette



*Needs 📝

📝0* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

_*📝0* _Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook



*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,150* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍208* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍205* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍182* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍152* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍131* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍99* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍47* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍40* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍36* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner



*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝1 *How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee



*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

_ETA missing title in Needs Reviews. __9.19.21 sun_


----------



## jflawton (Sep 17, 2021)

New to all this, but it would be great to get the word out so I'll add my story in progress:
Title: Princess of Rodeo Drive
Genre: Romantic Comedy





Princess of Rodeo Drive | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for doing this! My story is: Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales

_Desperate and alone, a coyote shapeshifter searches for the skinwalker who cursed him. When a shotgun blast puts him at the mercy of a human female, he struggles not to care for her or her human world. Because the skinwalker is hatching a diabolical plan that threatens the very fabric of the world. _


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for putting this list together.

My story is Bringing the Olympics Home.

_Tess Burroughs is known for her down-to-earth journalism, her way of bringing stories to life in feature pieces. She's proud of the work she does even as she pushes herself to do more. When her boss assigns her to a series promoting the upcoming Olympics, she takes on the challenge of first-hand participation in the less well-known sports to bring them home to their viewers. The only problem? The camera man assigned to this series happens to be Sam Collins, her first love from high school._


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 9.12.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 36 shared stories on Vella, with some still garnering more likes/thumbs up. Thanks for all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍4* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*👍5* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍5* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

_*👍6*_ The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍11* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍36* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍36* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍53* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍53* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl


*Needs 📝

📝0 *Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0 *Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

_*📝0*_ Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,157* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍213* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍212* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍183* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍178* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍135* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍108* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍100* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍68 *Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍53* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3 *Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1 *Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1 *The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston



_ETA missing titles 9.19.21_


----------



## Victorica (Sep 27, 2021)

I have been recently reviewing Kindle Vella books for https://usbookreviews.com and I must say it is refreshing to read short form. Reading long novels in one bite can be a bit difficult for regular readers with decreasing attention spans and i think it is a good initiative by amazon. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 9.19.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 36 shared stories on Vella, with some still capturing those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍5* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*👍5* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍5* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7 *Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍11* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍36* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍36* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍53* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍59* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl



*Needs 📝*

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook



*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,163* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍242* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍221* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍216* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍187* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍143* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍113* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍100* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍59* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee



*📝 Reviews*

*📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee



*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## mirott (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's ours ("us" being super-tiny Manor Minor Press and Brandon Charles West). Now we've finally got Brandon's YA fantasy series finished and building up some steam, we thought we'd try out a new genre and a new format at the same time. It's been fun for me to see the story evolve one episode at a time, and give my perfectionist editor hat something of a break as the story shapes itself. Since I haven't really known where the story is going in advance (probably Brandon knows at least a little better), the description is a little seat-of-the-pants right now. It'll be the first in a KDP series eventually, probably a little more than halfway through now. We'd love any feedback.

Pilllaging the Sun — "A post-climate-change sci-fi adventure complete with scheming monks, a pioneer caravan, desert raiders, an arrogant savior, and a goofy young camel."


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 9.26.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Where we are at: 37 shared stories on Vella, with some still getting those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍5* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*👍5* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍7* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍39* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍59* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍82* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍91* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝*

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Try this at home. Please. The Davis kids take STEM to little Aiken's Corner by Murt Gibson

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,164* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍254* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍249* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍247* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍225* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍156* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍148* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍100* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍91* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍82* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles


----------



## grace risata (Mar 5, 2016)

If we're still allowed to add books to the list, maybe mine could be added? It's a dystopian romantic comedy. Thank you! 

The Comet that Played Cupid

Just when Barbara Marshall comes to terms with the fact that she's failed miserably at surviving the apocalypse, her world is turned upside down in the form of one surprising visitor. Evidently her estranged brother sent a mercenary to retrieve his little sister and bring her safely back to Wyoming. The only problem? That's several thousand miles away. What could possibly go wrong on a post apocalyptic road trip when danger lurks around every corner? Go along with Barbara and find out...


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 10.3.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

Did you know? You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP, *as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). Just make sure to *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 37 shared stories on Vella, with some still getting those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍7* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍8* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍15* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍62* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍83* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍93* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝*

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,172* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍264* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍256* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍254* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍235* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍156* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍153* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍100* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍93* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍83* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 10.10.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). Just make sure to *always check the rules and guidelines* again to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 37 shared stories on Vella, with some still going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍15* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍41* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍83* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍84* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍93* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝

📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,174* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍290* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍270* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍262* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍256* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍161* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍156* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍105* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍93* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍84* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍83* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, all! Is it too late to get my Kindle Vella story added to the list? I haven't had much time for reading the forums lately, so I didn't see this thread until now, even though I jumped in when Vella launched. This is a great idea! 

My title is _Magic Morsel_ - Magic Morsel | Kindle Vella

I'll have to look through some of the other titles when I get the chance! 🥰


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 10.17.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just _going_ after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍15* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍25* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍88* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍94* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝

📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0 *Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,178* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍380* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍324* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍293* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍260* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍180* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍157* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍126* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍105* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍94* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍88* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 10.24.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just _going_ after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍6* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍15* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍27* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍88* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍94* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝

📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* Girl on the Elevator by Greg Dragon

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,183* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍418* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍369* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍294* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍260* ALIVE AGAIN: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍197* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍157* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍126* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍108* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍94* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍88* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews*

*📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 10.31.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 37 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍6* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍17* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍27* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍88* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍99* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝

📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,195* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍482* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍389* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

👍299 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍261* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍203* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍157* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍155* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍108* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍99* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍88* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 11.7.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 37 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

_*👍7*_ Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍17* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍28* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍98* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*Needs 📝

📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,205* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍553* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍390* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍308* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍267* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍213* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

_*👍184*_ How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍157* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍112* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍100* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍98* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin" (Jun 21, 2012)

Am I allowed to add mine to this list? I've jumped back into Kindle Vella recently, and had no clue where to promote my stories (I was unsuccessfully using twitter and trying to build a fanbase on youtube, I had better luck on Amazon's old Meet Our Authors forums) until now.

Empire of Dragons

Each episode is a self contained story (or tries to be), but they all share characters and take place in the same world. Think of it as the MCU solo movies, with a team up story happening every once in a while. Also, it has my space dragons at the forefront.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 11.14.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin 

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍6* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍17* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍29* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍99* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*Needs 📝

📝0 *Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

_*📝0*_ Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,205* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍582* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍396* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍313* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍269* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍216* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍210* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍157* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍109* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍99* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 11.21.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍14* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍17* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl


*Needs 📝

📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,206* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍701* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍421* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍318* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍274* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍241* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍228* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍116* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍109* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝3* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 11.28.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍16* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍18* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl


*Needs 📝

📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,207* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍782* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍425* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍338* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍275* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍258* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍240* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍118* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍109* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝3* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## justbae (Aug 5, 2019)

Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

Cecelia and Tristan have journeyed to the dark and seedy city of Tosmond following a lead to save a life. Being alone with Cecelia, Tristan becomes increasingly attracted to her after she teases him with her Elven charms. The rendezvous causes them nearly to become distracted from the task that brought them to the city in the first place. They must wait patiently for the mighty Duke Gamble to make his move and strike. If they miss the opportunity, not only one life will perish but perhaps all.

** Six episodes are up. This is one of the hottest paranormal fantasy romance books you'll read this year **


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 12.5.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 39 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍7* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍12* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍17* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

_*👍18*_ A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍29* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍30* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl


*Needs 📝

📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,209* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍847* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍429* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍351* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍277* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍270* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍246* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍119* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍109* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝3* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 12.12.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 39 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍6* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍14* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍18* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍18* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍84* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy


*Needs 📝

📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

_*📝0*_ Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,209* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍908* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍485* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍352* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍284* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍276* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍253* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍119* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍110* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝4* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few: A Progression Fantasy by Alec Hutson


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 12.19.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

_*👍6*_ Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍7* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍14* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍14* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*👍18* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍19* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝

📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

_*📝0*_ Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* School for Spirits: Pretty Dead Girl by Aron Lewes

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Magnified and Sanctified by J David Core

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,209* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍951* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*👍485* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*👍370* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍291* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍284* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍259* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍125* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍123* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍110* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝4* The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_*📝1*_ How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

You can take mine off the list. I'm pulling out. Vella sucks.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 12.26.21

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 37 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍14* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍19* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30 *The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍39* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍47* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍68* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝

📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,212* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,055* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍497* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍385* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍291* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍287* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍267* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍183* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍123* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍122* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝4* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson


----------



## J E Frank (Jan 3, 2022)

Mine is






Dark Light | Kindle Vella


Zella hates monsters. She doesn't understand why but she knows how to slay the colossal beasts that have invaded her world. Her brother Aaron knows more than he's telling and Zella thinks it has to do with their father's disappearance a few weeks ago. They'll journey to the end of the world and...



www.amazon.com





Zella hates monsters. She doesn't understand why but she knows how to slay the colossal beasts that have invaded her world. Her brother Aaron knows more than he's telling and Zella thinks it has to do with their father's disappearance a few weeks ago. They'll journey to the end of the world and further to protect each other and to drive the other crazy before they find out the truth. That might be more than they can handle.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 1.2.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍3* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍14* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍17* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍19* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍41* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍47* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

_*📝0*_ Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,212* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,078* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍499* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍393* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍308* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍304* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍275* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍274* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍124* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍123* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝4* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 1.9.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍3* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍20* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍23* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍44* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍47* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝*

*📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,218* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,095* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍499* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍403* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍326* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍307* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍283* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍277* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍124* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍123* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝4* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 1.16.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can now publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍3* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍21* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍24* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍34* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍47* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝*

*📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,219* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,210* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍506* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍436* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍369* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍347* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍317* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍291* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍158* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍126* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍124* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍117* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 1.23.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍3* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9 *Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍15* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍22* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍24* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍25* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍37* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍48* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍67* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0 *Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

_*📝0*_ The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,314* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,219* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍507* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍464* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍461* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍369* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍344* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍301* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍159* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍132* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍126* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 1.30.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍3* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍15* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍23* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍25* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍37* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍38* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍49* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍83* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,355* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,221* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍507* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍497* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍494* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍413* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍396* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍311* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍133* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍126* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6 *The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 2.6.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 38 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍3* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍6* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍15* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍26* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍27* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍38* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍48* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍50* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍83* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,464* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,221* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍557* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍527* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍507* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍430* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍409* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍317* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍133* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍127* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## justbae (Aug 5, 2019)

A new Vella story that we'd like to add to the post if possible: 
A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy





A Long Life to Live | Kindle Vella


After a long absence from city-ridden La Marcen, the Destroyer's return tests his faith and resolve. The days of his fight for justice are numbered. Whoever succeeds the Destroyer must be well-trained, or in a vacuum the city will fall into the hands of the lawless.



www.amazon.com


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 2.13.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 39 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍17* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍20* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍26* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍28* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍39* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍51* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍58* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍83* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,477* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,221* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍613* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍540* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍507 *Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍438* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍431* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍321* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍133* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍127* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3 *The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 2.20.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 39 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍10* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍17* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍28* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍28* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42 *Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍53* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍58* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍59 *My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍127* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*Needs 📝*

*📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0 *Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,489* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,222* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍665* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍551* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍532* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍454* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍443* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍326* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍231* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍134* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 2.27.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 39 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍15* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍17* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍28* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍32* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍53* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍58* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍127* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,519* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,222* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍807* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍550* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍550* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍454* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍452* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍327* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍246* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍134* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews*

*📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 3.6.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 39 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍17* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍28* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍58* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍72* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍127* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Sacrifice by J.E. Frank

*📝0 *Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,528* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,222* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍852* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍572* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍550* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍463* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍462* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍337* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍304* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍134* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## jaglionpress (Oct 5, 2016)

After a certain amount of reflection, I asked Amazon to unpublish my Vella serial. I'd only managed to put out 5-6 episodes in 6-9 months, totaling maybe 5000 words, and had 0 views on any episode in that time. I was also not happy with how future chapters were shaping up in draft. 

My thoughts on the unpublishing process:

-You have to contact Amazon to get a Vella story unpublished, but it's only a couple of clicks from the Vella dashboard to get to where you can contact them about this.
-You will need to include the ASIN number, but they remind you about that as part of the process of contacting them.
-As my main reason for wanting to unpublish, I cited my dissatisfaction with my work on the upcoming chapters, and framed it in terms of not wanting to put out a poor quality product. I also mentioned the lack of reads/unlocks.
-Normally, it is 60 days from the time the request is made to when the Vella serial is unpublished, to allow time for people who have started the serial to finish it.
-The response from Amazon was received within an hour of making the request. It stated that, after review, my serial qualified for an exception to the above policy and would be unpublished within 72 hours. I did not specifically ask for the special treatment, but was grateful to receive it.
-The stats on my serial are above. I believe they probably contributed to Amazon being willing to unpublish on a faster time table. I don't know whether the short length of the published content, the glacial rate of updating, or the lack of views was the strongest factor in their decision. I think mentioning the lack of views in the request email may have triggered a closer review on their part, but that is only a guess.
-Basically, if you start a Vella project and it is a complete dud and you want it gone from the internet, don't let the 60-day waiting period on unpublishing frighten you. Amazon is a bit more flexible than their Vella unpublishing policy first appears.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 3.13.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 39 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍19* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍34* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍38* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍60* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍72* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍88* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍127* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston


*Needs 📝

📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Season One by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,556* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,222* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍891* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍572* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍550* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍470* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍467* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍395* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍362* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍134* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson


----------



## justbae (Aug 5, 2019)

A new book by Just Bae: The Long Moment

Blurb: 
In her 30s and still living with her roommate while her casual boyfriend Shane floats around her periphery, Ashley Callahan's life is one big mess that she doesn't have a clue how to fix. When a night out in town that Ashley didn't really want to go on in the first place leads her right to Trevor, a hot guy with a wide social circle and a prestigious career, she feels an instant connection with him. But is the feeling mutual? Ashley will surely explore but will their pasts haunt them both?

Would love to get some eyes on it as well as reads, likes, follows, faves and thumbs-ups. Thanks for hosting this post!
https://www.amazon.com/kindle-vella/story/B09WC3JDSD


----------



## kswalker (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm enjoying reading Vella stories now that I can read them on the Android Kindle app. I've also started my first story and I'm having fun with the new challenge of a serial format.

90s Girl Cult (YA Paranormal Thriller)

Katie and her friends started playing with witchcraft as a game. But they discovered dark magic lurking in the woods. As teen girls, they feel like everyone else makes their lives miserable, from controlling parents and teachers to mean girls and boys. Time to take the power and get revenge. Set in the late 90s, this paranormal thriller follows a group of teen girls in the Santa Cruz mountains. Updates twice a week.






90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller | Kindle Vella


Katie and her friends started playing with witchcraft as a game. But they discovered dark magic lurking in the woods. As teen girls, they feel like everyone else makes their lives miserable, from controlling parents and teachers to mean girls and boys. Time to take the power and get revenge. Set...



www.amazon.com


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 3.20.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 41 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍34* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍35* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍38* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍63* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍73* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍97* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍127* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,570* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,228* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍949* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍595* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍550* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍479* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍474* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍459* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍381* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*👍176* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍134* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 The Sharded Few by Alec Hutson


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 3.27.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 41 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍34* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍39* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍55* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍63* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍103* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍128* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,596* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,242* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1018* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍595* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍550* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍508* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍505* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍477* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍381* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍351* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍134* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS* 
Week of 4.3.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 41 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍32* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A.Hunter

*👍33* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍35* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍63* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍64* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍103* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍128* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* That Monster Called Magic: Acamagica Year 1 by S.A. Hunter

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


👍 *Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,644* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,248* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,053* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍595* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍550* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍550* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍522* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍514* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍479* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍381* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍134* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 4.17.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 40 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍17* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍70* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍85* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍128* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍128* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝*0 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,726* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,253* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,133* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍675* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍662* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍607* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍566* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍551* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍550* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍381* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍140* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 4.24.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 40 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍70* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍85* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍128* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

_*👍131*_ Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍143* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍1,778* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,253* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,154* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍763* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍715* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍608* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍575* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍575* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍567* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍381* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

_*👍182*_ The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

_*📝1*_ Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae


👑 Crowns

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles


----------



## Edmond (8 mo ago)

I just started writing on Vella. I saw OP asked for links to stories to add to the list, so here are the links to my two projects I am working on:






Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com










Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy | Kindle Vella


Serial stories to read one short episode at a time



www.amazon.com


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 5.1.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.


Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍20* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍31* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍42* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍75* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍85* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍129* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍143* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝*

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*📝0* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,806* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,269* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,254* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍836* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍732* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍609* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍590* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍582* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍577* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍381* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍182* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS* 
Week of 5.8.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍31* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍42* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍44* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍71* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍80* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍95* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍129* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍143* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝*

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*📝0* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,824* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,329* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,256* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍932* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍815* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍620* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍609* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍603* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍593* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍381* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍182* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 5.15.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍42* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍60* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍93* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍95* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍129* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍143* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0 *Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,850* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,360* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,256* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍962* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍902* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍626* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

_*👍613 *_How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍609* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍593* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍182* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 5.22.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍103* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍129* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍138* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍143* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,873* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,399* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,256* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,026* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍964* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍629* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍621* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍609* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍597* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍182* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍175* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 5.29.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

_*👍9*_ Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍46* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍129* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍131* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍143* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍151* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍151* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,939* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,448* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,264* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,037* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍1,034* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍640* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍630* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍626* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍597* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍203* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍182* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝6* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 6.5.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍46* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍131* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍163* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍173* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍1,967* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,514* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,268* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,098* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,081* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍713* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍682* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍656* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍600* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍228* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 6.12.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍46* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍87* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍165* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍180* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,011* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,531* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,276* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,196* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍1,133* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍718* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍695* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍674* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍600* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍244* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

_*📝3*_ Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 6.19.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍52* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍89* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍169* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍189* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,038* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,567* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,294* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍1,279* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,202* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍726* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍721* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍704* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍612* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍257* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 6.26.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍50* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍89* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍208* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍208* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

📝0 Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,054* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,609* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,340* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍1,285* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,209* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍751* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍722* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍710* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍284* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 7.3.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍40* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍50* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍89* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍241* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍246* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝


📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,059* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,609* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,380* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍1,285* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,270* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍763* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍748* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍710* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍337* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## Momay Momay (6 mo ago)

I would wait until all books are out, or the final book is on preorder, to really start pushing. Otherwise, you will find a ton of readers for book one who will disappear. Most people don't come back for book two.
เว็บแทงบาคาร่าได้เงินจริง


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS* 
Week of 7.10.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍50* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍92* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍258* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,084* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,667* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,465* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*👍1,289* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,280* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍767* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍748* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍718* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍410* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍271* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* The Long Moment by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 7.17.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍50* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍92* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍273* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,091* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,667* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,520* Ashley’s Long Moment In New York by Just Bae

*👍1,292* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,280* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍775* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍753* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍728* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍487* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍302* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Ashley’s Long Moment In New York by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 7.24.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍42* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍50* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍62* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍92* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍295* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,114* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,667* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,568* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,316* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,299* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍787* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍754* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍738* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍501* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍312* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 7.31.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 42 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍25* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍43* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍50* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍73* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍95* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍133* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍317* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

_*📝0*_ Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,125* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,680* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,594* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,325* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,302* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍793* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍759* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍753* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍519* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍329* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

_*📝1*_ Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles


----------



## C.L. Steiner (5 mo ago)

The Journey of Rama
Thousands of years ago, when the world was unbalanced and demons ruled, Lord Vishnu manifested on Earth as Lord Rama, destined to restore righteousness. Rama grew up as a prince, preordained to become a king, but wickedness and injustice in his own home denied him his destiny. Overcoming loss and hardship, Rama eventually faces the demon king in the ultimate battle of good and evil.

The Journey of Rama | Kindle Vella


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 8.7.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP,* as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 43 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍*

*👍4* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍26* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍43* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍50* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍77* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍98 *Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍324* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*Needs 📝

📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0 *Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,129* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,705* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,666* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,333* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,302* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍800 *Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍760* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍759* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍521* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍329* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4 *The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2 *Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1 *Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 8.14.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 43 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍5* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9 *My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍27* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍44* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍77* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍98* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍329* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,151* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,705* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,702* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,333* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,306* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍806* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍773* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍762* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍628* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍525* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍333* 90s Girl Cult by Kristen S. Walker


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝4* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

Artist mockup not actual stats (I wish):









To the people of Enniskregg township it is an ancient warning long remembered that spoke of forbidden places, nightmarish things, and the unspeakable horrors that would befall anyone who did not pay it heed. It goes as follows:

*"Hear me now. There are parts of the wood that are haunted by the souls of murdered children.

Keep you to the path. And the wood. But mind you, do not stray into the dark wood. For the dark wood belongs to them. And they do not abide trespassers.

But if by chance you lose your way, and find yourself in the dark wood. Never stray passed the shadowbinders. Or go you near the henge. For they are there, to keep them there.

And to keep them far from us."*

To some it is folklore. To others myth. And others still would call it legend. But to the people of Enniskregg, it is less a warning and something more akin to a commandment etched in stone. A "thou shalt not". And to pay it heed meant a long, happy, carefree life.

As long as you lived by the commandment. The "thou shalt not".

As long as you didn't venture into the dark wood.

When an archaeological research team on an expedition to find an ancient druid ceremonial site are found brutally murdered in the wood beyond Enniskregg, their savage deaths are initially blamed on animal attacks. But these animals left behind human-like fingerprints. Fingerprints the size and shape of those resembling the fingerprints of small children. Leading the investigation into the murder of the archaeologists, Dublin Murder Squad detectives Siobhan Ryan and Seamus O'Connell will follow the blood stained evidence into the dark recesses of ancient Irish myth, folklore, and legend that will lead them into a hell--*THAT DOES NOT ABIDE TRESPASSERS!!!*

The Wee Ones | Kindle Vella


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 8.21.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 44 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍2* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍5* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍27* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍45* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍77* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍100* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍329* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,168* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,725* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,704* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,340* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,306* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍834* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍783* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍773* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍629* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍525* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍366* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝4* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 8.28.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 44 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍3* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍5* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍27* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍77* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍100* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍331* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,214* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,725* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,711* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,340* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,308* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍888* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍810* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍787* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍635* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍526* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍366* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

Artist mockup:









A TASTE FOR IRMA

Dee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 9.4.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 45 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍1* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍3* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍15* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍27* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍77* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍105* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍332* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,249* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,791* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,783* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,340* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,310* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍932* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍820* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍806* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍642* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍526* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍385* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

_*📝1*_ Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 9.11.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 45 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍1* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍3* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍15* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍27* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍105* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍332* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,256* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,816* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,800* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,342* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,310* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍965* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍894* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍820* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍646* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍526* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*👍386* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝2* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 9.18.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 45 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍1* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍3* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍15* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍27* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍46* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍105* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍333* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* Vegas and the Chicago Outfit by Al Moe

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,264* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,816* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,806* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,363* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,310* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,003* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍921* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍822* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍655* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍526* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍494* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 9.25.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 44 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍1* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍3* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍47* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍57* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍102* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍105* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍333* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,276* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,830* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,811* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,377* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,311* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,024* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍929* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍823* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍656* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍526* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍522* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍388* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 10.2.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 44 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍6* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8 *Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍47* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍74* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍106* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍115* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

_*📝0*_ 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,781* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,871* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,815* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,377* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,328* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,107* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,033* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍913* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍829* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍544* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍526* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍401* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

Rev said:


> May I know how to promote book here? Thanks


Just post a link to your vella story and it'll be added to the list.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

Rev said:


> May I know where thread I will post my link? Thanks


This one. Post it here.

Dee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 10.9.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 44 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍4* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍10* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍14 *The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍30* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍47* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍106* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍115* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,792* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,891* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,877* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,388* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,331* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,145* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,058* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍914* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍841* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍597* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍413* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS*
Week of 10.16.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 44 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍19* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍31* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍48* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍112* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍118* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,858* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍1,915* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,910* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,396* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,331* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,202* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,097* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍920* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍856* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍665* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍413* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## SilikG (3 mo ago)

Poneren Unearthed

A colony ship has crash landed on a distant planet, isolating the colony. Two hundred years later, the colony is surviving, but the remaining technology is breaking down. Some have come to embrace a more primitive lifestyle, while others dream of a world light-years away. None of them realize that technology isn't the only way to progress. Technology isn't the only way to turn their world from a place of survival to something more. None of them know that on Poneren, there is magic.

Poneren Unearthed on Kindle Vella


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 10.23.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 45 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍20* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍48* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍114* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍160* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry


*Needs 📝

📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,866* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,008* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,910* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,423* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,331* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,262* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,106* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍922* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍857* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍671* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*👍413* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

👑 How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS* 
Week of 10.30.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍10* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍30* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍48* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍114* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍413* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,880* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,034* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,910* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,427* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,339* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,313* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,178* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍927* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍868* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍693* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍643* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## love8rockets (2 mo ago)

CF said:


> *List of Kindle Vella stories:*
> (_Scroll_ _down to the bottom of post for links to Vella stats)_
> 
> Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith
> ...


Hello, CF, 

I'd love to be included in the Vella list. My first three episodes went live today. 
Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders. K. L. Hallam
Should I include any other information? Am I posting in the right place? I'm new to Kboards as well. 

Thank you!

Karen L. Hallam


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

love8rockets said:


> Hello, CF,
> 
> I'd love to be included in the Vella list. My first three episodes went live today.
> Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders. K. L. Hallam
> ...


You might want to leave a link to your vella story so that it can be added to the list.

Dee


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 11.6.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 47 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍3* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍31* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍49* A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍413* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0 *Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,894* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,110* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,938* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,431* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,348* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,319* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,178* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍932* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍874* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍731* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍704* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 11.13.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 47 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍3* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍12* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍50 *A Nest of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍441* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)*

*👍2,908* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,144* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,939* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,431* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,393* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,348* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,178* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍936* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍877* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍813* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍740 *90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

_*📝1*_ A Nest Of Thorns by Karen Nilsen

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1 *Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 11.20.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍35* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍480* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,919* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,221* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,939* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,437* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,407* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,353* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,194* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍980* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍953* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍881* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍791* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS* 
Week of 11.27.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍14* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍16* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍36* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍480* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,937* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,258* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,939* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,446* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,432* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,361* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,194* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍1,065* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍955* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍888* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍836* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 12.4.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21 *The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍22* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32 *The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍38* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55 *Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍507* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0 *Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Fran

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,946* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,279* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,957* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,446* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,437* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,362* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,263* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍1,140* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍958* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍897* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍849* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝10* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝5* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 12.11.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍39* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍132* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍144* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍338* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍507* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,954* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,284* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍1,963* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,462* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,450* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,365* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,263* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍1,186* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍962* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍905* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍886* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝11* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7 *The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝6* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4 *The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 12.18.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍24* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍40* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍134* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍342* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍507* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,963* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,288* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍2,008* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,535* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,458* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,365* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,266* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍1,228* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍964* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍943* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍912* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍536* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝11* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝6* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS *
Week of 12.25.22

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍7* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍24* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍41* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍136* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍148* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍342* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍507* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,973* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,288* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍2,013* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,555* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,458* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,365* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,332* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍1,283* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍1,056* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍975* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍971* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍537* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝11* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝6* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

*KINDLE VELLA STATS* 
Week of 1.1.23

*CONGRATULATIONS* 🌟💐 to the stories and their authors that rose in movement and reader engagement, and likewise to *EVERYONE* 👏 for sharing and keeping their stories and episodes available to be enjoyed. Comments here in the thread on stories being read and appreciated are still absolutely exciting and inspiring to see. Thank you all!🙏

You *can publish your story in both Vella and KDP*, as per the Kindle Vella forum in the KDP community (see the post “Changing my mind about taking a story down”). You can even make audio, podcasts, etc. of it too. Just make sure to always *check the rules and guidelines again* to go about this correctly if this is something you want to do.

Where we are at: 46 shared stories on Vella, with some still just going after those likes/thumbs up and reviews. Thanks for powering on with all your perseverance and tenacity! Keep on reading and supporting our wonderful stories with the Needs likes 👍 and reviews 📝 sections.

Order is from lowest numbers at the top to the highest at the bottom.


*Needs 👍

👍6* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*👍7* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*👍8* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*👍8* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*👍9* Weaving's High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*👍9* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*👍9* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*👍9* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*👍11* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*👍13* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross

*👍18* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*👍18* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*👍21* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*👍23* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*👍24* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*👍32* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*👍34* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf's Den by Marie Salazar

*👍42* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*👍43* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*👍54* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*👍55* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*👍59* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*👍78* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*👍93* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*👍115* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*👍123* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*👍136* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*👍147* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*👍149* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*👍163* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*👍163* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*👍191* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*👍355* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*👍507* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson


*Needs 📝

📝0* Visions of Death: The Music Department Murders by K.L. Hallam

*📝0* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*📝0* Poneren Unearthed by Jonathan Wilson

*📝0* A Taste for Irma (A hard boiled murder mystery noir crime thriller) by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Wee Ones by Darryl Hughes

*📝0* The Journey of Rama by C.L. Steiner

*📝0* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*📝0* Dark Light by J.E. Frank

*📝0* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*📝0* Bringing the Olympics Home by Meredith Deichler

*📝0* Princess of Rodeo Drive by J.F. Lawton

*📝0* The Last Laugh: A Small Town Horror Serial by J. Tanner

*📝0* Crash Diet by Florence O’Flaherty

*📝0* Miss Understood by Shel Delisle

*📝0* Watermelon Head and Other Tall Tales by Nelson Yu

*📝0* Weaving’s High Crimes and Misdemeanors by E.T. Brey

*📝0* The Theft by Aaron Frale

*📝0* Blood and Moon (A Young Adult Vampire and Werewolf Romance) by Dee J. Stone

*📝0* Strange Apocalypse: Wolf’s Den by Marie Salazar

*📝0* The Contract by George L. Cook III

*📝0* My Enemy Next Door by Emma Dalton

*📝0* The Scariest Monsters Are Our Own (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 4) by Ren Ryder

*📝0* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook


*👍 Likes/Thumbs Up (Top 12)

👍2,975* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

*👍2,303* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*👍2,013* Sealed with a Kiss by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,567* Alive Again: A Zombie Apocalypse in a Dystopian World by T.W. Piperbrook

*👍1,461* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*👍1,365* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*👍1,338* Satan, Is That You? by Janet Lee Smith

*👍1,332* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*👍1,142* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*👍1,005* 90s Girl Cult: Young Adult Paranormal Thriller by Kristen S. Walker

*👍975* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*👍549* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry


*📝 Reviews

📝11* Death and Life: A Biography by Hugh Howey

*📝7* The Molecule Thief | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝6* Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen

*📝4* The Umbral Storm by Alec Hutson

*📝3* Invasion Nation by Gene Doucette

*📝3* Blue Moon Rising: The Skinwalker Tales by Xina Marie Uhl

*📝2* My Three-Year-Old Is a Barbarian and Other Parenting Problems by Aaron Frale

*📝2* Dark Is A Way | Season 1 by L.P. Styles

*📝2* How to Tame Your Vampire by Anni Lee

*📝2* A Long Life to Live by Lacy Kennedy

*📝2* Rent-a-Thug: The Ballad of Kullgoth Shatterskull by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Through the Trees by Jody Wenner

*📝1* Scott Clark, Cyber Investigator by A.G. Kimbrough

*📝1* The Forty Foot Bad Idea: True Tales of a Teenage Bus Driver by V.K.E. Jones

*📝1* Pillaging the Sun by Brandon Charles West

*📝1* Everything Went Black: The Tokio Jones Story as told to Janice Livingston by Janice Livingston

*📝1* The Comet that Played Cupid: A Post Apocalyptic Romantic Comedy by Grace Risata

*📝1* Magic Morsel by Alexa Grave

*📝1* Yes, Maybe, No by Just Bae

*📝1* Ain't No Heroes Here, Boy by Edmond Henry

*📝1* Love Over Kpop by Marilyn Vix

*📝1* Empire of Dragons: Stories of Alien Space Dragons by L’Poni Baldwin

*📝1* Deorca Malefica by Carmilla Cross


*👑 Crowns*

👑 The Molecule Thief | Season 1 & 2 by L.P. Styles

👑 Letters To Clementine by A.U. Laugesen


----------

